# 0001 Super Mario 64 DS (DF-v2)



## djgarf (Mar 28, 2005)

Well Darkfader has done it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Finally he has released the second nds rom but seeing as metroid was a demo this is really 0001
Now for some info:*Game Info:*
System: Nintendo DS
Publisher: Nintendo
Country: USA
Language: English
Genre: Platform
Date: 2004-11-20

*Dump Info:*
Group: DarkFader
Dirname: Super.Mario.64.DS.v2-DF
Filename: Super.Mario.64.DS.(DF-v2).nds
Date: 2005-03-08

*Internal Info:*
Internal Name: S.MARIO64DS
Serial: NTR-ASME-USA
Version: 1.0
Checksum: n/a
Complement: n/a
CRC32: 8F076516h
Size: 128 Mbit
Save Type: EPPROMplease do NOT ask where you can download this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



details "borrowed" from ph


----------



## clark2k (Mar 28, 2005)

Great!

Now it's time to bring on the Emulators and Backup Kits ;-)


----------



## Opium (Mar 28, 2005)

128mbit for a full game like mario 64 ds?!

That's errr...weird. I always imagined ds roms to be bigger than that, I mean look at some of the gba roms that are 128mbit in size then look at Mario 64 DS. Quite a difference. Oh well nevertheless, it's a good thing for ds emulation if eventually commercial roms are emulatable.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 28, 2005)

Jipee.


----------



## Dragonlord (Mar 28, 2005)

sounds nice... next step are the emulators. just give'm time... rom hasn't been build over night too


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 28, 2005)

next step = flashcards

f*ck emulators


----------



## The Teej (Mar 28, 2005)

Well we've already got the GBA Flashcart + Passme Combo that allows us to play DS ROMs. Has any-one tried dumping a DS ROM onto a FlashCard via a Digital Camera, and then putting it into a DS?


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 28, 2005)

that won't work, as it doesn't even fit into the DS card slot

is there really a way to play DS games using a GBA Flashcard yet?
I thought there was just that weird device darkfader was using when playing the hacked MPH Demo


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 28, 2005)

Yippie!!!
Darkfader rulez!!!


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> Well we've already got the GBA Flashcart + Passme Combo that allows us to play DS ROMs. Has any-one tried dumping a DS ROM onto a FlashCard via a Digital Camera, and then putting it into a DS?


Wrong!
Only DS homebrew can be run with passme, commercial roms can not.


----------



## zatelli (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(clark2k @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> Great!
> 
> Now it's time to bring on the Emulators and Backup Kits ;-)


Not that fast there're still lots of things to be achieved maybe in the the next 9 months if we're very lucky (passme is struggling) most emus till now are still at early stages of dev (though that the knowledge of the ARM 7 & ARM 9 processors would have eased the task but I was wrong.
BTW how can we be sure this ROM DF is releasin' ain't be  an underdump?
I think correct me if I'm wrong that DS ROMS 'would be around 512 Mbits in average or 64 MB.. how come this ROM would be 128 Mbits?maybe cause it's a Mario game.
I think I'll grab this ROM in case it's a good dump.
DS is about to begin yeehaw!


----------



## decript (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh this is cool. Since I was late in Emulation, about how long did it take to be able to play comercial roms for GBA?


----------



## Lily (Mar 28, 2005)

This is good news, nice to see DarkFader is still truckin'.

I'm not surprised at all by the size of the ROM - it's double the size of Super Mario 64.


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(zatelli @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> BTW how can we be sure this ROM DF is releasin' ain't beÂ an underdump?


What's an underdump???


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> What's an underdump???


An underdump is when the size reported by the file is actually less than how big it is. Its usually half under what it is, and an overdump is usuall half over what it is. So if this rom is an underdump it could be a 256mbit ROM. But i doubt it, 128mbit is 64MB, and since the screens and such are smaller, resolutions didnt have to be as high...  But it still is quite small for how big the game is o.0


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Eruonen @ Mar 28 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > What's an underdump???
> ...


Oh... I see, tnx!


----------



## Pyrrho (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Eruonen @ Mar 28 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > What's an underdump???
> ...


Since when is 128 Mbit 64 MB? A MegaByte is 8x smaller than Mbit. Super Mario 64 DS seems to be 16 MB, then.


----------



## Lily (Mar 28, 2005)

Super Mario 64 on the N64 was only 64Mbit (8MB), so it's reasonable to assume that the DS version would be twice the size, with the added features and likely bits of dummy information.

It's not rocket science - just because the games CAN be big in size, doesn't necessarily mean they WILL be big in size. There's something to be said for a little code optimization now and again.


----------



## elifecyber (Mar 28, 2005)

yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want flashcards!! When's mario party advance coming btw?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(santos @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> Oh this is cool. Since I was late in Emulation, about how long did it take to be able to play comercial roms for GBA?


I remember being able to get to the title screen of Tony Hawk 2 when that was just released, and that was right at the beginning. it did freeze when you went past it though. Don't know when a game could be played fully though, I didnt get back to emulation until VBA 1.4 was released.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Mar 28, 2005)

I remember that VBA was out before the US GBA, and I think some early dumps were too, so there was emulation before the system was actually released in the US.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## -mrc- (Mar 28, 2005)

As long as there is now proof that the dump is running it dosent count. Releasing files without any testing possibility isnt that funny.

So who get the shit running `? Maybe its real - maybe its just a punch of data-crap - who really knows.


the trick isnt to get the games dumped - the trick is to get them back at the fucking DS


----------



## Zidapi (Mar 28, 2005)

Has anybody who has gotten hold of this extracted the rom itself and had a look throught it with NDS packer or similar model viewing program?


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Zidapi @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> Has anybody who has gotten hold of this extracted the rom itself and had a look throught it with NDS packer or similar model viewing program?


Can't seem to get anything out of it..


----------



## Zidapi (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 29 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Zidapi @ Mar 28 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody who has gotten hold of this extracted the rom itself and had a look throught it with NDS packer or similar model viewing program?
> ...



Thats a shame, hopefully now that this is in circulation someone will modify the existing programs, or create a new one so we can open her up and have look under the hood so to speak.


----------



## guardian_457 (Mar 28, 2005)

is it even possible to make an emulator for the nintendo ds how is the touch screen going to work????


----------



## Squiffy (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(guardian_457 @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> is it even possible to make an emulator for the nintendo ds how is the touch screen going to work????



By using the mouse of course.


----------



## bolton2 (Mar 28, 2005)

FINALLY.... step one has been acomplished, i can see flash cards coming in the next couple of months, and i can be patient till then(as if i got a choice anyway) man i thank the minds of these people who get this stuff to work lol.

well ds games are cheap anyway, so i dont mind buying them till a flash card is released even if its a year or longer from now. i just rescently got rayman ds, and i must say its awsome playing the n64 rayman2 on the ds, that was descently long game lol. anyway, anyone know if yoshi touch and go is any good, im waiting for lost in blue i believe its called, i know its the ds form of the gba survival kids.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Tjalian @ Mar 28 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Well we've already got the GBA Flashcart + Passme Combo that allows us to play DS ROMs. Has any-one tried dumping a DS ROM onto a FlashCard via a Digital Camera, and then putting it into a DS?
> ...



Only homebrew? So there's no point in PassMe yet?

I mean, we can't create DS Games yet, can we? Or DS ROMs anyway.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 28, 2005)

good news.
now only the emulator left and some time later the flash cards.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, you can create your own DS roms. There is a tutorial and a bunch of useful tools at www.drunkencoders.com

So far there is a DSPaint program, a cool touchscreen nibbles, Battleship, Tetris, Pong, etc.


----------



## cexar (Mar 28, 2005)

How was dumped this rom?


----------



## Iceman5 (Mar 28, 2005)

isnt this kinda old news? i remember reading that darkfader dumped both the demo AND this release about.... a month ago or something on his website. the rom has been out for quite a while already.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 28, 2005)

A fake SM64DS rom was floating around a while back. That's probably what you saw.


----------



## amptor (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice, yeah I want flash cards too.  Fuck emulators.  You don't get a touch screen that way.  And whoever says you can use a mouse touchpad is a DUMBASS it doesn't work the same.  Try one on a laptop with a stylus and u will see what I mean.

Only reason I want a flash cart is because this system doesn't have very many good games.  Otherwise I can do without and just keep buying the good titles.  I feel ripped off for buying Feel the Magic.  Should've sold on ebay right after I got it cuz now it's only worth like 10 bucks!

Can't wait for New Super Mario Bros. I'm buying it regardless whether there's a flash card or not.  Btw - I kinda doubt a flash cart will be available unless there's cracks for every game! But I dunno how that'd work, you have to encrypt the data off the cart and send to the DS.  It's weird shit!  And every encrypted data stream is different I believe, it sends a different key each time you boot a game.  Nintendo's smart (finally)


----------



## The Teej (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> Yes, you can create your own DS roms. There is a tutorial and a bunch of useful tools at www.drunkencoders.com
> 
> So far there is a DSPaint program, a cool touchscreen nibbles, Battleship, Tetris, Pong, etc.



REALLY!! AWESOME!!

Sorry for caps, But I am VERY excited Now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More Possibilities


----------



## Iceman5 (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> A fake SM64DS rom was floating around a while back. That's probably what you saw.


no i dont think so... i know about the fake rom and thats not it. DF announced it himself... he first dumped the demo and then this one later... but its still a month ago i think. the fake rom was on the net even before the demo and wasnt "dumped" by DF


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 28, 2005)

the numbering system needs to die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or else we should have different numbers for different country releases.
a USA, EUR, JAP list would be good.


----------



## Phooky (Mar 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Iceman5 @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Samutz @ Mar 28 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > A fake SM64DS rom was floating around a while back. That's probably what you saw.
> ...




i think he only was able to get the file list, but that was it


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 29, 2005)

nice, saw this yesterday on Emuvortex, and the metroid game.
not gonna bother donloading it though, even if it works. I have both games in real life.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 29, 2005)

I guess it's gonna take a while before the "emulating scene" starts rolling, I still wonder how the encryption stuff will be solved on all the games, jeh problems for later...


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Mar 29, 2005)

NM been said


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 29, 2005)

Encryption is not invincible...it can be done...I'm not an expert on encryption breaking but I know for a fact that even though 128-bit RSA encryption is used...it can still be broken.

All it does it slow them down.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 29, 2005)

Eek! Encryption. Scary word.

Imagine if we had an official emulator that they use to test the games, I don't think one has ever been leaked for any system though. :/


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE(-mrc- @ Mar 28 2005 said:


> As long as there is now proof that the dump is running it dosent count. Releasing files without any testing possibility isnt that funny.
> 
> So who get the shit running `? Maybe its real - maybe its just a punch of data-crap - who really knows.
> 
> ...


hahah. exactly. Noone has sene any dumped games playing back on hardware yet.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 29 2005 said:


> Eek! Encryption. Scary word.
> 
> Imagine if we had an official emulator that they use to test the games, I don't think one has ever been leaked for any system though. :/



They use real hardware, those test flash cards you saw on IGN for example.


----------



## amptor (Mar 29, 2005)

Btw - Wasn't this game already dumped in 1996?


----------



## ashly138 (Mar 29, 2005)

Samthone is being smart lol. Yes 1996 the n64 one. The nds one hase more new things in it.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Mar 29 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 29 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Eek! Encryption. Scary word.
> ...



Oh well, I know for a fact that the PSP has an official emulator included with the SDK, who's to say Nintendo doesn't have one hidden somewhere?


----------



## opcode32 (Mar 29, 2005)

yes, nintendo actually ships the SDK with a software-emu aswell this time. i could not believe it myself first until a friend showed it to me.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Mar 29, 2005)

btw darkfader has plans on running the encryption hacking "program" (he has a client alike [email protected] made ready for people to contribute cpu time) again soon , he said on gbadev.org


----------



## berlinka (Mar 29, 2005)

Okay I am no computerwizkid, but how can one verify if this rom actually works?


----------



## GoodKupo (Mar 30, 2005)

Theres no way of telling it would work seeing theres no emulator to test it.In fact it could cause a confusion.Some emulators programmers could constly try to make their emulator work with the rom but it could be the rom fualt not the emulator.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 30, 2005)

there was that Metroid Prime Hunters dump, which was hacked to display some different text, and you could even rip the 3D models out of it...the SM64DS dump is from the same person, so I really doubt it to be a fake


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 30, 2005)

When you run the file through NDS Header Viewer 0.3 is says:
Internal Name: S.MARIO64DS
Serial: NTR-ASME-USA
Developer: Nintendo


----------



## Darksage (Mar 31, 2005)

Hmmm DS a emulator...Wouldent that be like...PJ 64?


----------



## sigfried (Apr 1, 2005)

it's time to emulate the DS. Now is it possible or not i don't know but i hope so. f*ck to all anti emulators people.


----------



## DDOUBLEU (Apr 1, 2005)

could this be an APRIL FOOL ?


----------



## Darksage (Apr 1, 2005)

What the hell are you talking about?And also DS may be put as emulator but most likely RIPED from pj 64 (for thoes who dont know what pj 64 witch i doubt it was a old N64 emulator)Hard to belive that thing still existes


----------

